# ctek d250s wiring diagram



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

does anyone have a simple wiring diagram for the ctek d250s. the one I found on the web site looks long and very confusing. If you have one could you offer ant advice
thanks
Anna


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Diagram yes, simple - no.

Fellow motorhome owners who know much more about electricity than I do have tested this and concluded that the diagrams from Ctek (in the installation manual) are not optimal for motorhomes. The difference beeing Ctek recommending connection to the EBL but direct connection from the Ctek 250 to the leisure batteries give much better effect.

They beeing Swedish themselves are in contact with Ctek to provide better diagrams in a later edition. But for now the info exists on a swedish forum: http://www.husbilsklubben.se/forums/t68034-2/#post535532 and posted by the user Rusken. It's the one I let my electrician friend follow.

If you want simple then look at the diagrams in the back of the installation manual. But then you will not get all the Ctek can deliver. But it may still be good enough for you.


----------



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

can I just check with you all I am getting is a blank page
thank you anna


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

i posted these a while back , may be of use

ctek diagrams

john


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

kevanna1959 said:


> can I just check with you all I am getting is a blank page
> thank you anna


I have tried in all my 4 browsers - and it looks OK. Perhaps someone else could try?


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I googled a bit and found another site discussing Ctek 250S wiring diagram:

http://www.bobil.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=783

This is a very popular charger and solar panel controller in Scandinavia. I'm sure if you post a question in English in one of these forums you would get help.

Or if you read old posts using google translate? I read both these languages and could help to translate difficult words/phrases.


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

why do i or anyone else bother? 

john


----------

